# Green Tea may Have Anti-HIV Effects



## Sasha (Jun 28, 2009)

*Green Tea may Have Anti-HIV Effects*
Full Article Here: http://www.skyscape.com/estore/NaturalMedicineArticle.aspx?id=6837


> Earlier studies suggest that semen contains a protein called semen-derived enhancer of virus infection (SEVI), which is thought to promote HIV transmission. SEVI is a beta-amyloid fibril. Other types of beta-amyloid fibrils have been associated with neurological disorders such as Parkinson's disease.
> 
> In this latest lab study, researchers found that epigallocatechin-3-gallate (EGCG) in green tea helped fight against beta-amyloid formation, while not harming human cells.


----------



## jtb_E10 (Jun 28, 2009)

Very Interesting...


----------



## fortsmithman (Jul 1, 2009)

Green tea also aids in weight loss.


----------



## marineman (Jul 1, 2009)

And it tastes good


----------



## Afflixion (Jul 1, 2009)

I like/ love green tea (drink it all the time) but there have been "studies" stating it can help with anything from curing cancer to curing Erectile Dysfunction, to clearing up acne, etc... apparently green tea is the most spectacular object on the planet... and you can get a big ole' can for 99 cents.


----------



## marineman (Jul 2, 2009)

That sugar water you buy in a can or plastic bottle at the convenience store is not green tea and I wouldn't bank on it doing anything that green tea is supposed to do. 

Get some real green tea (usually health food stores have decent stuff groceries usually have junk) brew it up and put it in the fridge with a bit of lemon. Not what you're used to drinking but I really enjoy it.


----------



## Afflixion (Jul 2, 2009)

marineman said:


> That sugar water you buy in a can or plastic bottle at the convenience store is not green tea and I wouldn't bank on it doing anything that green tea is supposed to do.
> 
> Get some real green tea (usually health food stores have decent stuff groceries usually have junk) brew it up and put it in the fridge with a bit of lemon. Not what you're used to drinking but I really enjoy it.



I do do most of my shopping in the health food store and i usually drink real brewed green tea but over here we got Arizona Green Tea lol I know the difference I thoroughly enjoy both


----------



## Kookaburra (Jul 3, 2009)

Man, as much as I despised living in SoCal, being able to grow a teabush on my porch and cure my own green tea leaves was awesome.

Sure it might just be a placebo, but a few cups a day makes me feel fantastic!


----------



## medic417 (Jul 3, 2009)

Wonder how long until we learn it is toxic and actually killing people?


----------



## Chelle (Jul 3, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Wonder how long until we learn it is toxic and actually killing people?



Ain't it the truth.


----------



## Clibby (Jul 3, 2009)

But that article isn't correct. Parkinson's Disease is not caused by beta-amyloid plaques, it's caused by the deterioration of dopamine production cells in the brain. The associated dementia comes from an increase in *alpha-amyloid fibrils* resulting in the Lewy bodies that cause the dementia. 

Its Alzheimer's Disease that is associated with *beta-amyloid* plaques. If EGCG fights the formation of these fibers then it may provide a new avenue for Alzheimer's research.

Regardless of research purposes, not only does green tea taste good, it makes you feel good too. Plus its better for your teeth than coffee!


----------



## B.K. (Jul 3, 2009)

thats funny i just finished an arizona green tea


----------



## surname_levi (Jul 4, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Wonder how long until we learn it is toxic and actually killing people?



hey make something up, put "cancer free" green tea on a label. people will buy it


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 8, 2009)

*Genmai Tea rules!*

Green tea, toasted wheat grains, and tiny bits of popcorn, served in better _osahimi_ and _bento_ establishments.

O-chai tabemasu!


----------

